# Here I am.. finally



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

I finally figured out how to get the address for images on facebook- click and go to properties- a screenn will pop up with the actual image url (ending with .jpg for my photos).

Anyway...

At 7 I got some DR episodes but they were transient. I'd space out and act kind of robotic though.









Me in the third grade- I got panic attacks and episodes of slight DR back then, but nothing like now. 
(I'm in the first row, third from the left with the white shirt and neon green overalls making the stupid face- I hated posed photos, I thought they were ridiculous... haha...









Me at 25, a little less than a year before the DR (only had bad panic attacks then) playing around with my crappy 80s movie camera (it only worked if you plugged it into the wall because the battery was dead and couldn't be replaced):










Me 2 months before turning 26 (about 4 months before the start of my DR):









Me at 27, about 9 months after the start of the DR with my lego Mindstorms (new!)


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice timeline of pictures, You're very pretty if you dont mind me saying so ! You're eyes are illuminating and you seem happy in those pics, good for you!


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

nabber said:


> Nice timeline of pictures, You're very pretty if you dont mind me saying so ! You're eyes are illuminating and you seem happy in those pics, good for you!


Thank you. I generally am fairly happy, I guess.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Also love these pics. Don't usually comment. Love the outdoor pic as a child.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree. You remind me of an indigo child.


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> I agree. You remind me of an indigo child.


Thank you. I think I am indigo, myself. Actually, I think I am starseed, but thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------

